# Lia's: Discord Server for Tempers



## Lia (Jul 15, 2016)

Hey all, we're a small Discord of 35+ members, come join if you want 
This server is over one year old now!
Join using this invite: https://discord.gg/9P2yYDD


Spoiler: Chats



#rules - To let you know information about the server and how to not get banned.
#welcome - This chat is where unverified users talk until they wait to get verified.
#3dshacks - A Reddit feed of the r/3dshacks subreddit.
#news - Recent news about hacking, consoles and the server
#talk - Talk about whatever you want here.
#voice - A text channel for quiet people in the voice chat*.
#music - Queue music on the music bot here, and talk about what music you like.
#musicbot - A text channel to use the music bot in*.
#bot - Use and test bots here.
#friendcodes - Share your friend codes
#spam - Spam all you like here! Remember that all rules still apply. Removed


Spoiler: Secret Chats



These chats are for members with a specific role.
#anime - Anime or "weeb" related discussions
#furry - Furry related channel
#dreams - Talk about your dreams
Ask any of the staff for the role to get into these chats.








Spoiler: User Experience






TheVinAnator said:


> It is fun privately without spam and stuff lmao





LittleFlame said:


> Defo better than all the other little discord groups, still not my main group but secondary





riyaz said:


> only reason i use discord





VinsCool said:


> I went there and this is so much less cancerous compared to the one made by Guy5035. I left the other one simply because I couldn't smell the people in it, lol.





WeedZ said:


> Good server, I just like being the guy you randomly bump into here and there. Also, people there smell nice.





MartyDreamy said:


> A cool Server when you can talk of meme games or ask help
> ~MartyDreamy
> 10/10 IGN





Red9419 said:


> Good chat that isn't cancer.





*How does joining the server work?*

Due to past spam attacks, we have included a verification process to make sure you are who you say you are.
This is how you can join:

Click this Discord Invite Link: https://discord.gg/9P2yYDD
When you join, you will be put into the #welcome chat. You will have to read #rules-and-info before you get verified.
PM @Lia , @luigoalma or @Supster131 on GBAtemp to be verified.



Spoiler: Rules and Info



*Server Rules*

1) Posting NSFW content of any kind will result in a ban. This includes porn, hentai, gore, etc. Suggestive images will be up to staff discretion.
2) Do not spam or have heated discussions in this chat. Keep that to PMs.. This includes repetitive messages, OS flamewars, etc.
3) Do not spam bot commands.
4) Stay on the topic of the current channel. If you deviate onto other topics, move to the appropriate channel.
5) Do not share this server with others without first asking staff for permission.
6) Links to other servers and/or your external content(website/youtube channel/etc) may be shared only after they have been approved by staff for submission.
7) Remember behind every username is another person, and think about how they might feel before you post something that might be seen as offensive.
8) Spamming or otherwise unnecessarily harassing/targeting individuals is not permitted.
9) Disregarding the rules will result in an acceptable punishment. Not reading the rules is not an excuse for not following them.
10) Staff understand the intended meaning of the rules and will enforce them accordingly. Staff decisions are not up for discussion.

*Server Staff*

@Lia  | Owner
@luigoalma  | Co-Owner
@Supster131 | Verifier

*Opt-in channels*

There are several channels that users are not given access to by default, however, you may request to be added to one or any of these channels:
#anime - Anime or "weeb" related discussions
#furry - Furry related channel
#dreams - Talk about your dreams


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 15, 2016)

Ayyy a post like I recommended *reads that you couldn't of received any warnings in the past and feels like making a new account or riot about that rule* and it is fun privately without spam and stuff lmao

And imo change the rule where you can't argue with stuff because since its private it can be for the better


----------



## LittleFlame (Jul 15, 2016)

Defo better than all the other little discord groups, still not my main group but secondary


----------



## Lia (Jul 15, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> Ayyy a post like I recommended and it is fun privately without spam and stuff lmao





LittleFlame said:


> Defo better than all the other little discord groups, still not my main group but secondary


Thanks guys


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 15, 2016)

Zelock said:


> Thanks guys


*does't quote the important parts of the post*


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 15, 2016)

only reason i use discord


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 15, 2016)

It was nice for a while I guess. Lol


----------



## WeedZ (Jul 15, 2016)

Good server, I just like being the guy you randomly bump into here and there. Also, people there smell nice.


----------



## Ricken (Jul 15, 2016)

I AM TRUSTED!!!1!!!!1!1111111111!!


----------



## Justinde75 (Jul 15, 2016)

Trusting me is the worst decision possible.
Worst Discord chat 10/10


----------



## Dayfid (Jul 15, 2016)

Zelock said:


> *You must be either known by me or a member of the discord to request and invite (PM). This is to stop the server becoming utter cancer.*



What happens if you don't know anyone on the Staff team though?


----------



## Ricken (Jul 15, 2016)

Dayfid said:


> What happens if you don't know anyone on the Staff team though?


Considering 3 of them get notifs here, that shouldn't be a problem
*Cough Me, Zelock, Justinde75 End-Cough*


----------



## CeeDee (Jul 15, 2016)

I'm not cool enough to join this, am I?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 15, 2016)

When I'm back on my PC, I'll probably join this.
Is there, like, any theme to the chat? Or is it just full of offtopicness and "fun"?


----------



## Ricken (Jul 15, 2016)

Voxel Studios said:


> Is there, like, any theme to the chat?


Started as a joke between Zelock and Jackus, and somehow became a usually busy chat. lol
Really no theme


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 15, 2016)

Voxel Studios said:


> When I'm back on my PC, I'll probably join this.
> Is there, like, any theme to the chat? Or is it just full of offtopicness and "fun"?


I tried to make it fun but got temporarily banned lmao it's pretty much just talking, me and David even got Peter on there once but yeah...


CeeDee said:


> I'm not cool enough to join this, am I?


ye mane


----------



## LittleFlame (Jul 15, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> I tried to make it fun but could temporarily banned lmao


Anybody translate it for me? xD


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 15, 2016)

LittleFlame said:


> Anybody translate it for me? xD


Rip fixed


----------



## Ricken (Jul 15, 2016)

LittleFlame said:


> Anybody translate it for me? xD



私はそれが楽しく作ってみましたが、一時的に禁止された可能性があり 大爆笑します

Credit to google translate


----------



## MartyDreamy (Jul 15, 2016)

A cool Server when you can talk of meme games or ask help 
~MartyDreamy
10/10 IGN


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 15, 2016)

we confirmed in that chat: jackus = Bee


----------



## Justinde75 (Jul 15, 2016)

Dayfid said:


> What happens if you don't know anyone on the Staff team though?


Then talk abit to the mods its that easy 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



TheVinAnator said:


> I tried to make it fun but got temporarily banned lmao it's pretty much just talking, me and David even got Peter on there once but yeah...
> 
> ye mane


If you think that begging for mod is fun


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 15, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> Then talk abit to the mods its that easy
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Nah other stuff too before lmao, but then I had too many warnings. But that too!


----------



## Lightyose (Jul 15, 2016)

Zelock said:


> *You must be either known by me or a member of the discord to request and invite (PM). This is to stop the server becoming utter cancer.*
> 
> Hey all, I opened this Discord server a couple days ago. At first I published a discord invite link on my profile page, and it was kind of a bit of fun between about 8 people. Eventually, it has evolved and we have about 30 tempers joined now, and @Jackus and I have worked hard to make this the best place it could be. We were recently discussing whether to make a temp post on this, so here you go :3
> 
> ...


Cool


----------



## Lia (Jul 15, 2016)

Thanks for all the nice comments everyone!  I'll add the people who want to be added when I get home.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Dayfid said:


> What happens if you don't know anyone on the Staff team though?


1) It's in the OP
2) When you join the discord it's also there.


----------



## Lycan911 (Jul 15, 2016)

We already have a pretty active discord with a bunch of members tho


----------



## Deleted member 282441 (Jul 15, 2016)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> We already have a pretty active discord with a bunch of members tho


Yeah, 80+ and counting, plus we've also had the same rules..
Idk why there's a new one now, but that's fine.


----------



## DarkGabbz (Jul 15, 2016)

Need to join.


----------



## LittleFlame (Jul 15, 2016)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> We already have a pretty active discord with a bunch of members tho


Yeah but that one is kinda shit

This one isn't my taste either 
i'd much rather join a gbatemp discord group that'd be run by actual admins with y'know experience


----------



## Lycan911 (Jul 15, 2016)

LittleFlame said:


> Yeah but that one is kinda shit


All of the shit is kept in #the-edge-of-discord tho


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 15, 2016)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> We already have a pretty active discord with a bunch of members tho


didnt like that one and ended up leaving :/


----------



## Lycan911 (Jul 15, 2016)

riyaz said:


> didnt like that one and ended up leaving :/


Dunno, the people there are fun, idk what's there not to like


----------



## Deleted member 282441 (Jul 15, 2016)

LittleFlame said:


> Yeah but that one is kinda shit
> 
> This one isn't my taste either
> i'd much rather join a gbatemp discord group that'd be run by actual admins with y'know experience


I modded a server with 200+ people for a week, does that count? (Also one right now with 40 people)
I get what you mean though, the server is kinda laid back (´･ω･`)


----------



## LittleFlame (Jul 15, 2016)

Mariosegafreak said:


> I modded a server with 200+ people for a week, does that count? (Also one right now with 40 people)
> I get what you mean though, the server is kinda laid back (´･ω･`)


Which is why i lost interest in this server too
the other people started joining and we all started basically edge of forum in discord all the time here, which is as much as i love to fuck around a bit i can't handle that stuff all the time, i'm someone that needs to seriously talk to people about actual stuff be it other people life events or stuff like that, hell i even love a good conversation about a game or anime but the amount of shitposting is overbearing in both groups


----------



## Red9419 (Jul 15, 2016)

Good chat that isn't cancer. 
There is also a kazoo player.


----------



## dradonhunter11 (Jul 15, 2016)

cool, I wanted to see something after I made my own server for pokemon modding community, I'll might join later when my bot will work properly  and Hi @Jackus


----------



## CeeDee (Jul 15, 2016)

No offense or anything, but once I got in, it seemed a bit crowded. Was worth a shot, though.   

I wonder if there's a server with _only_ furry trash?


----------



## Lia (Jul 15, 2016)

CeeDee said:


> No offense or anything, but once I got in, it seemed a bit crowded. Was worth a shot, though.
> 
> I wonder if there's a server with _only_ furry trash?


Lots of people are on at this time of day. It quietens down a lot.


----------



## CeeDee (Jul 15, 2016)

Zelock said:


> Lot's of people are one at this time of day. It quietens down a lot.


Eh, well, maybe later on I'll rejoin. I dunno though.


----------



## Lia (Jul 15, 2016)

Introducing a user cap of 40 to stop things getting too cancerous.


NikolaMiljevic said:


> We already have a pretty active discord with a bunch of members tho


My server is a discord channel _for _tempers. Not a GBATemp Discord Channel. Plus I've heard people say its pretty bad and cancerous. I haven't tried it myself, however.


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 15, 2016)

LittleFlame said:


> Yeah but that one is kinda shit
> 
> This one isn't my taste either





riyaz said:


> didnt like that one and ended up leaving :/



Same. Glad to know I wasn't the only one.


----------



## Lycan911 (Jul 15, 2016)

Zelock said:


> Introducing a user cap of 40 to stop things getting too cancerous.
> [auto]merge[auto]
> 
> My server is a discord channel _for _tempers. Not a GBATemp Discord Channel. Plus I've heard people say its pretty bad and cancerous. I haven't tried it myself, however.


That is also a channel for Tempers, and only Tempers. They won't promote you to member unless you post a link to your GBAtemp account. 

As for the cancer, it does exist, but only in #the-edge-of-discord (equivalent of The Edge of Forum) and #anime (which is to be expected).

Also, we have @Bortz on board.


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 15, 2016)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> As for the cancer, it does exist, but only in #the-edge-of-discord (equivalent of The Edge of Forum) and #anime (which is to be expected).


I kinda disagree, but whatever, I don't want to start a fight over it. I simply left.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 15, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> I kinda disagree, but whatever, I don't want to start a fight over it. I simply left.


i agree, the normal chat was also cancer tbh


----------



## Lia (Jul 15, 2016)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> That is also a channel for Tempers, and only Tempers. They won't promote you to member unless you post a link to your GBAtemp account.
> 
> As for the cancer, it does exist, but only in #the-edge-of-discord (equivalent of The Edge of Forum) and #anime (which is to be expected).
> 
> Also, we have @Bortz on board.


Well, this discord is here to stay, I don't really see why you have a problem with it.


----------



## Lycan911 (Jul 15, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> I kinda disagree, but whatever, I don't want to start a fight over it. I simply left.


You left because of "reddit talk" and "4chanism" if I remember correctly.

>implying that using a ">" is only used on reddit and 4chan

Sorry I'll stop now :x


----------



## Lycan911 (Jul 15, 2016)

Zelock said:


> Well, this discord is here to stay, I don't really see why you have a problem with it.


I don't have a problem with it.


----------



## Lia (Jul 15, 2016)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> I don't have a problem with it.


Apologies, I must've taken that the wrong way.


----------



## Favna (Jul 15, 2016)

LittleFlame said:


> i'd much rather join a gbatemp discord group that'd be run by actual admins with y'know experience


I mean... if we're talking experience then I can say I have about 2 years of modding experience for facebook groups with the current largest standing at 23K+ and 1,5 year there.... (I'm a server mod in the by Nikola mentioned gbatemp server btw)

But if we're talking actual GBATemp Staff, we've tried... but they show no interest in setting up anything but the GBATemp IRC and last I heard that one isn't active at all but I migth be wrong there.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 15, 2016)

I've messaged you with a request to join the discord, but I have yet to receive a response. Is something wrong?


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 16, 2016)

Red9419 said:


> Good chat that isn't cancer.
> There is also a kazoo player.


<3


----------



## EarlAB (Jul 19, 2016)

Lol. I don't even remember how I joined now since I didn't ask anybody.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 19, 2016)

EarlAB said:


> Lol. I don't even remember how I joined now since I didn't ask anybody.


same just gotta pm from Zelock


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Jul 22, 2016)

ayy let me in da server. my nick is Lion#5603


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Jul 24, 2016)

Add me please my Discord name is AyanamiRei1 #3362 
Please Understand™


----------



## Jacklack3 (Aug 7, 2016)

Can i join? 

EDIT: I'm coolman#2349


----------



## Swiftloke (Aug 12, 2016)

Bumping because this Discord is amazing


----------



## Lia (Sep 24, 2016)

Post updated and the Discord invite will now be public as the people who get verified are controlled anyway.


----------



## Chary (Jun 17, 2017)

Thread name changed by request.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 17, 2017)

Chary said:


> Thread name changed by request.


qwalety


----------



## Justinde75 (Jun 17, 2017)

Chary said:


> Thread name changed by request.


doesnt make Lia's awful server better :^)


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 17, 2017)

Justinde75 said:


> doesnt make Lia's awful server better :^)


r00d


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jun 17, 2017)

Justinde75 said:


> doesnt make Lia's awful server better :^)


Savage!


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Jun 17, 2017)

awful ? we'll see I guess, might make a public invite for my server too.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Jun 17, 2017)

Justinde75 said:


> doesnt make Lia's awful server better :^)


shots fired


----------



## Lia (Jun 17, 2017)

Justinde75 said:


> doesnt make Lia's awful server better :^)


>:c
b&


----------



## Justinde75 (Jun 17, 2017)

Lia said:


> >:c
> b&


<3


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Jun 17, 2017)

Lia said:


> Hey all, we're a small Discord of 35+ members, come join if you want
> This server was created on the 8th July 2016, and will soon be one year old!
> Join using this invite: https://discord.gg/9P2yYDD
> 
> ...


Hmm... I don't think this is really GBATemp related. It's more like your Discord server, except advertised on this forum. I have ALSO been planning to make one, so I'll make mine a little more dedicated (no offense).


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 17, 2017)

BlastedGuy9905 said:


> Hmm... I don't think this is really GBATemp related. It's more like your Discord server, except advertised on this forum. I have ALSO been planningto make one, so I'll make mine a little more dedicated (no offense).


General Off-Topic is for things not related to anything


----------



## Lia (Jun 17, 2017)

BlastedGuy9905 said:


> Hmm... I don't think this is really GBATemp related. It's more like your Discord server, except advertised on this forum. I have ALSO been planningto make one, so I'll make mine a little more dedicated (no offense).


wdym "GBAtemp related" 
It has GBAtemp members and GBAtemp emojis?


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Jun 17, 2017)

Joined....not very impressed, I did a much better job with mine.


----------



## Lia (Jun 17, 2017)

lcie nimbus said:


> Joined....not very impressed, I did a much better job with mine.


What are you disappointed with?


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Jun 17, 2017)

Lia said:


> wdym "GBAtemp related"
> It has GBAtemp members and GBAtemp emojis?


Right, but it wasn't made originally for GBATemp. It's more like an after-the-fact remake of your server. (still, NO OFFENSE!!!)


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 17, 2017)

Lia said:


> What are you disappointed with?


my life

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



BlastedGuy9905 said:


> Right, but it wasn't made originally for GBATemp. It's more like an after-the-fact remake of your server. (still, NO OFFENSE!!!)


>General Off-Topic chat


----------



## Lia (Jun 17, 2017)

BlastedGuy9905 said:


> Right, but it wasn't made originally for GBATemp. It's more like an after-the-fact remake of your server. (still, NO OFFENSE!!!)


Well, it was originally made for GBAtemp users kek


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Jun 17, 2017)

Lia said:


> Well, it was originally made for GBAtemp users kek


>kek
Fuck this I'm not talking to you.
(jk)


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Jun 17, 2017)

Lia said:


> What are you disappointed with?


the content on the server is a bit....lacking.


----------



## Lia (Jun 17, 2017)

lcie nimbus said:


> the content on the server is a bit....lacking.


could you be more specific lol


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 17, 2017)

lcie nimbus said:


> the content on the server is a bit....lacking.


YOUR FACE IS A BIT LACKING (bad joke)


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Jun 17, 2017)

Lia said:


> could you be more specific lol


you have chat, music and a few other threads, but nothing that really stands out.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 17, 2017)

lcie nimbus said:


> you have chat, music and a few other threads, but nothing that really stands out.


>threads
Bruh


----------



## Lia (Jun 17, 2017)

lcie nimbus said:


> you have chat, music and a few other threads, but nothing that really stands out.


shrug, the server isn't anything special, just a place for chatting
what would you want which "stands out"?


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 17, 2017)

Why does every thread that I get notifications for turn to shit?


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 17, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> Why does every thread that I get notifications for turn to shit?


Because you exist


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Jun 17, 2017)

lcie nimbus said:


> you have chat, music and a few other threads, but nothing that really stands out.


*meanwhile...*
Lia continues to desperately create the following channels:
thingy
thingy2
thingy3
thingy4
thingy5


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Jun 17, 2017)

Lia said:


> shrug, the server isn't anything special, just a place for chatting
> what would you want which "stands out"?


something....different from the other dime a dozen servers, like specific channels, a comedy thread, etc, etc.


----------



## Lia (Jun 17, 2017)

lcie nimbus said:


> something....different from the other dime a dozen servers, like specific channels, a comedy thread, etc, etc.


We have a 3dshacks channel and a news channel? if that counts xD


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Jun 17, 2017)

Lia said:


> We have a 3dshacks channel and a news channel? if that counts xD


it does, but what about threads for people with other consoles ? or just a general gaming thread ?


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 17, 2017)

lcie nimbus said:


> it does, but what about threads for people with other consoles ? or just a general gaming thread ?


Why do you want to mold it they way you want it? Just make your own server


----------



## Lia (Jun 17, 2017)

lcie nimbus said:


> it does, but what about threads for people with other consoles ? or just a general gaming thread ?


We used to have one, but no one used it.
If you'd like one, then request it?


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Jun 17, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Why do you want to mold it they way you want it? Just make your own server


I already have my own....which no one uses, i'm just try to give some suggestions here, don't get offended.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 17, 2017)

lcie nimbus said:


> I already have my own....which no one uses, i'm just try to give some suggestions here, don't get offended.


I'm not getting offended, I just wondering, the server is fine as is


----------



## Kingy (Jun 17, 2017)

My first impressions with this server was great. In fact, this was my first discord server. It was full of activity, and I became myself from this server. Anyways, now I'm banned due to accusations, but it has defiantly died down and changed. Anywho, good luck with the future of Lia's!


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 17, 2017)

TheKingy34 said:


> My first impressions with this server was great. In fact, this was my first discord server. It was full of activity, and I became myself from this server. Anyways, now I'm banned due to accusations, but it has defiantly died down and changed. Anywho, good luck with the future of Lia's!


Unban yourself


----------



## Kingy (Jun 17, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Unban yourself


Meh, I wish I could tbh. I had great run anyways.


----------



## Lia (Jun 17, 2017)

wait why did I ban you again
i legit forgot
sorry ;-;


----------



## Chary (Jun 17, 2017)

Though I'm reluctant to get into this mess of a thread:

Too many rooms is usually a detriment. For my server, I keep it simple. Staff, Bots, Netplay, Current popular game at the moment, anime, music, and talk. Just enough to be varied, not too many to be detrimental. 

GBAtemp's official discord has many rooms, most pertaining to gaming. News, multimedia, patrons, and a minigame room as well.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 17, 2017)

Chary said:


> Though I'm reluctant to get into this mess of a thread:
> 
> Too many rooms is usually a detriment. For my server, I keep it simple. Staff, Bots, Netplay, Current popular game at the moment, anime, music, and talk. Just enough to be varied, not too many to be detrimental.
> 
> GBAtemp's official discord has many rooms, most pertaining to gaming. News, multimedia, patrons, and a minigame room as well.


!slot 100


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 17, 2017)

I also got a temp discord server, however, only the high elite are allowed in.
Want an invite? try n convince me or @VinsCool or @AyanamiRei0 @gudenau or whatev


----------



## Lia (Jun 17, 2017)

anyway uh
_cough_
Happy Birthday to the server in 20 days! Woooo


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 17, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> I also got a temp discord server, however, only the high elite are allowed in.
> Want an invite? try n convince me or @VinsCool or @AyanamiRei0 @gudenau or whatev


Let me join the Kool Kids Klub /s


----------



## Kingy (Jun 17, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Let me join the Kool Kids Klub /s


This is not the EoF :^)

Anyways, I respect this server by a lot, and thank you Lia for this server!


----------



## Chary (Jun 17, 2017)

I'm pretty sure most people here have their own servers lol. BUT WHO'S IS THE BEST?

the answer is mine

Congrats, Lia, for your server's anniversary.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 17, 2017)

Chary said:


> I'm pretty sure most people here have their own servers lol. BUT WHO'S IS THE BEST?
> 
> the answer is mine
> 
> Congrats, Lia, for your server's anniversary.


wew you have a server? gimme


----------



## Kingy (Jun 17, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> wew you have a server? gimme


man you are just begging to be in servers today, aren't ya? lol


----------



## Scarlet (Jun 17, 2017)

can confirm chary's server best server.

also lia will magnethax fix my microwave? :^)


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 17, 2017)

TheKingy34 said:


> man you are just begging to be in servers today, aren't ya? lol


Make your server better then I'll stop


----------



## Kingy (Jun 17, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Make your server better then I'll stop


stop asking for admin and maybe I'll make it better :^)


----------



## Lia (Jun 17, 2017)

Chary said:


> Congrats, Lia, for your server's anniversary.


it's in 20 days not now reeeeee


ScarletKohaku said:


> also lia will magnethax fix my microwave? :^)


fuckgi stop


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 18, 2017)

TheKingy34 said:


> stop asking for admin and maybe I'll make it better :^)


Admin me


Lia said:


> it's in 20 days not now reeeeee


NOW?? WOOOO!


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 18, 2017)

Happy Anniversary or something. Too bad I got banned



Chary said:


> I'm pretty sure most people here have their own servers lol. BUT WHO'S IS THE BEST?
> the answer is mine


I want a link


----------



## gnmmarechal (Jun 18, 2017)

ScarletKohaku said:


> can confirm chary's server best server.
> 
> also lia will magnethax fix my microwave? :^)


I can confirm the confirmation

Sent from my cave of despair where I don't stalk Seriel


----------



## Lia (Jun 18, 2017)

VinLark said:


> Happy Anniversary or something.


reee it's not now it's in like 20 days


----------



## iAqua (Jun 18, 2017)

In like ten months my being banned anniversary will happen too!


----------



## Lia (Jul 8, 2017)

One year ago today


----------

